# Infinito on the way



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, 
Recently finally decided to buying a 2012 Infinito in Celeste. Should be ready in a week. I was shopping it against Italian countrymen with similar characteristics: Wilier GT and was also considering a CLX3. All are amazing dream bikes to me, but in the end I was most seduced by the ride of the Infinito. This process of elimination took waaay too long, so I'm glad I finally committed! 

The Infinito geometry and ride characteristcs is good for me, and I'm a weekend warrior / group ride enthusiast, not competing/racing as such. Love to challenge myself on climbs though, so wanted light and responsive, yet still compliant for longer rides. The celeste glow was also just toooo seductive to resist, there's always the x-factor in any "rational" decision, ahem. 

Anyway I appreciated all the opinions and photos on this forum, it's been a great way to see and read about what people liked, changed over time, also rode / alternate bikes, etc. 

I don't even have it yet and getting really obsessed w the color combos. It will have the stock FSA white+celeste seatpost, bars and stem. White saddle, and (for now anyway) white bar tape with celeste hoods. I may reverse that last combo.. I can't keep anything that clean?? (tips welcome)

BUT has anyone put black bottle cages on theirs or am I better off with white (ultra clean look next to the big white lettering...) but also I like the glossy black carbon Arundel's, sort of picks up the black component accents. Here's a detail shot after the test ride.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

First of all: Congratulations!
I use black Tacx Tao bottle cages on my 2010 Celeste Infinito. 
There are some pictures of my bike on this forum. I apologize.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

bluemonday said:


> Hi,
> Recently finally decided to buying a 2012 Infinito in Celeste. Should be ready in a week. I was shopping it against Italian countrymen with similar characteristics: Wilier GT and was also considering a CLX3. All are amazing dream bikes to me, but in the end I was most seduced by the ride of the Infinito. This process of elimination took waaay too long, so I'm glad I finally committed!
> 
> The Infinito geometry and ride characteristcs is good for me, and I'm a weekend warrior / group ride enthusiast, not competing/racing as such. Love to challenge myself on climbs though, so wanted light and responsive, yet still compliant for longer rides. The celeste glow was also just toooo seductive to resist, there's always the x-factor in any "rational" decision, ahem.
> ...


First, benvenutti alla famiglia!

Second, that was a very good choice of bike (and color). I love my 2012 Celeste Infinito.

I have white Arundel Mandible bottle cages and I like them. But I think that the Mandibles, in glossy black would also look great. Maybe do a white-black combo for contrast. I must say, however, that the white Mandibles can be a PITA to keep clean. 

I started with a white saddle, white tape and cleste hoods. But after I changed over to Campy Record I decided on a black saddle, black hoods and Celeste tape. the white was just too hard to keep clean, especially for photo-ops. I do have a white saddle on my vintage Bottecchia, but that is more for sentimental reasons.

One thing I did, and you may want to think about it, is that I eliminated the cable adjusters for the front and rear derailleurs. For some reason, it bugged me to have those little plastic thingys on the cables. I don't miss them, and as long as I keep my bike well-adjusted, I don't need them. Just something to think about. :idea:

What components/wheels did you get for your bike? Also, post more pictures (after you take delivery of the bike). 

Again, welcome!


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Celeste and black Elite bottle cages are my favorite on Celeste Infinitos.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

vinceflynow said:


> Celeste and black Elite bottle cages are my favorite on Celeste Infinitos.


That works..it brings out the black and Celeste elements in the frame.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> First, benvenutti alla famiglia!
> 
> One thing I did, and you may want to think about it, is that I eliminated the cable adjusters for the front and rear derailleurs. For some reason, it bugged me to have those little plastic thingys on the cables. I don't miss them, and as long as I keep my bike well-adjusted, I don't need them. Just something to think about. :idea:


I will probably remove mine when I re-cable my bike. I never use them, and I can never keep straight which direction to turn the adjusters. I end up making things worse.


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I went for the gloss carbon Arundel Mandible cages. I could aways swap them for white if it looks bad. I will check out the Elites too, sounds cool with the accent color. With the different Infinito paint job for 2012 there's a LOT of white on the bike already, basically the whole top and fork. 

Everything else is the stock kit (FSA seatpost, bars and stem) which felt fine. Needed a shorter stem by 1cm. I sort of wanted to get the upgrade bug out of the way and rather than wait 6 mos. and wish I had gotten something just a touch better. Yeah, guilty as charged.  

I rode both Ultegra and Chrous as a part of the research process, on shop bikes and also on friends. Both are excellent and more than good enough for my ability. But it came down to the shifting action of the Chrous shifters which just seemed more.. fun and responsive, a touch more solid. I really like the action of thumb shifter on the inside of the hoods, more range and options and just had that intangible "yeah!" feeling when I was putting it through the paces on a test ride. Then there was the irrational Viva Italia factor I'm sure helped tip the scale.

Looks like another week for the bike so I'll post pics. Thanks for the advice on removing the cable adjusters, I requested that as well and shop owner agreed that makes sense for this groupset.


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

61cm Infinito arrived last saturday, only has about 50 miles on it so far. Everything I wanted and more... the ride, the crispness, the weight is great. Was blasting away on it... 

Here are some quick snaps (taking a celebratory bottle of Italian red over to a buddy's house tonight). Sorry for the twilight / cell phone photos, I need to do some proper shots with a real camera in daylight. But this just captured the feeling of tonight.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

bluemonday said:


> 61cm Infinito arrived last saturday, only has about 50 miles on it so far. Everything I wanted and more... the ride, the crispness, the weight is great. Was blasting away on it...
> 
> Here are some quick snaps (taking a celebratory bottle of Italian red over to a buddy's house tonight). Sorry for the twilight / cell phone photos, I need to do some proper shots with a real camera in daylight. But this just captured the feeling of tonight.


What a beautiful bike. Congratulations. And I am loving the bottle of red in the water bottle cage. Now, put a bottle of grappa on the other cage and you will be cycling alla Italiana!

Ride long and ride safe!


----------

